# moneywart plant problems



## lycanthrope (Jan 27, 2009)

so i bought a moneywart(i think thats the right name)plant and after about a week or 2 the plant began to die. not a big deal but some strange white balls appeared on the plant as it was dying. at first i thought they were fish eggs but after closer examination they looked like they may have been some kind of fungus. any idea what this is? thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

It could be a fungus, it could also be a type of rot, developed as the plant died. I would trim back the stems, but leave any stem & leaves close to the root ball that looks solid. It could just be that it needs to adjust to your water parameters. If you see no new growth in 2 weeks, I would pull the whole thing.


----------



## lycanthrope (Jan 27, 2009)

it ended up getting too far along and i removed it just to try and keep the tank cleaner...im not as attached to my plants as i am my fish...can ich live on or be carried by plants?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, absolutely


----------



## lycanthrope (Jan 27, 2009)

how common is that? ive never really heard of treating a plant before putting it in the tank but i suppose i could if that is needed.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

jones will have the exact mix, but i think a bleach/water mixture is good to treat plants when you first get them, sometime like 1 part bleach to 15 parts water or something. then a thorough cleaning.


----------

